# Fort Walton pier/rain/how to/bait/crabbin



## Dangle83 (May 13, 2011)

Hey guys,
It's fri 5-13-2011. It just rained and I was wondering if it has messed up fishing for the next day or two on the Ft Walton fishing pier or not. If not I wanna take my son fishing. We are from Dallas Tx and do not have much salt experience. Any help is good help. Or should I save grace and take him crabbing?

Should we fish the shallow or deep part of the pier?
Did the rain ruin the weekend?
Any tricks that will help?
What's the best bait to use?
Crab on the pier or in the destin bay?

Thanks guys, Jeff


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff,
Hit the pier early crab at night the water will be fine in 12 hours the pier steward will help you with bait rigs ect. might want to hit a bridge or two as well!


----------

